# Lenker kürzen



## padde-rockt (15. April 2007)

Hej Leute,

habe mir vor 4 Tagen das DK Cleveland 07er Modell neugekauft!
So nun ist es aber so, dass der Lenker ziemlich breit ist und mir das nicht gefällt (bin auch schon desöfteren mit BMX vom kollegen rumgefahren -> Kürzerer Lenker).
Man spricht sooft vom Lenker kürzen ... nun meine Frage :
*
Muss ich irgendwas beachten? Oder einfach vom Platz her schauen (Griffe + Bremshebel) und dann soweit mittig wie möglich und überstehendes mit Metallsäge absägen? Also im Prinzip mehr oder weniger von den "Zu langen Griffen" so viel wegnehmen wie ich brauche...?*

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Son (15. April 2007)

padde-rockt schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip mehr oder weniger von den "Zu langen Griffen" so viel wegnehmen wie ich brauche...?[/B]


watt is???

griffe + bremshebel so weit rein schieben wie es geht / wie du willst (von der länge her) und das was dann an lenker "nackt" übersteht absägen
ist das so schwer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (15. April 2007)

padde-rockt schrieb:


> Oder einfach vom Platz her schauen (Griffe + Bremshebel) und dann soweit mittig wie möglich und überstehendes mit Metallsäge absägen? Also im Prinzip mehr oder weniger von den "Zu langen Griffen" so viel wegnehmen wie ich brauche...?[/B]
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe!




so isses... musst halt gucken, da viele Lenker innen dicker werden...


----------



## padde-rockt (15. April 2007)

Oke ja habe ich mir schon gedacht nur das Problem sind dann wahrscheinlich meine Griffe? Weil sie zu lang sein werden, schneide ich dann einfach mit ab oder so ... danke erstmal


----------



## Bampedi (15. April 2007)

atze, dit is doch allet garkein problem.

wieso sollteste die griffe abschneiden? lass die doch so breit wie sie sind, schieb sie so weit rauf bis deine patschehändchen da sitzen wo sie sind und fertig is, was aussen noch dran is vom griff is doch ejal.

allet psychologisch und so, lass die dinger besser so lang wie sie sind, schmale griffe sind bubu


----------



## padde-rockt (15. April 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> atze, dit is doch allet garkein problem.
> 
> wieso sollteste die griffe abschneiden? lass die doch so breit wie sie sind, schieb sie so weit rauf bis deine patschehändchen da sitzen wo sie sind und fertig is, was aussen noch dran is vom griff is doch ejal.
> 
> allet psychologisch und so, lass die dinger besser so lang wie sie sind, schmale griffe sind bubu




ja wenn ich sie lang lasse, dann sind die schon soweit drauf, dass ich den lenker nicht mehr kürzen könnte. dass ist ja das problem, darum fragte ich mich ja ob man dass nun einfach abschneidet oder sonstwas


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. April 2007)

Ich würde mal den Lenker von deinen Kumpels messen. die meisten Griffe sind eh viel zu breit. Ich hab an der Bremshebelseite auch locker 2cm vom Griff abgeschnibbelt.

einige Bremshebel von Dia Compe (Dirty Harry) sind so kostruiert, dass du sie hinter der Querstrebe verbauen kannst. Das erlaubt es den Lenker aufs Minimum zu kürzen. Obs sinnvoll ist wäre ne andere Frage.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. April 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> ...
> einige Bremshebel von Dia Compe (Dirty Harry) sind so kostruiert, dass du sie hinter der Querstrebe verbauen kannst. Das erlaubt es den Lenker aufs Minimum zu kürzen. Obs sinnvoll ist wäre ne andere Frage.



Laut Freedom ein Kapitalverbrechen. Fast so schlimm, wie gelbe Aufkleber.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (15. April 2007)

seit wann kürzt man denn lenker wieder ?!


----------



## Benh00re (15. April 2007)

nicht kürzen ... säbeln !


----------



## padde-rockt (16. April 2007)

Benh00re schrieb:


> nicht kürzen ... säbeln !



<ironie>

ahm brauch ich dafür extra nen säbel? oder reicht ne met. säge?

</ironie>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (16. April 2007)

am besten ein katana...

metall säge langt doch!


----------



## RISE (16. April 2007)

Metallsäge oder wenn du hast ne Flex.


----------



## padde-rockt (16. April 2007)

jo passt, weiß ich bescheid!

danke euch ...


----------



## padde-rockt (19. April 2007)

so oke ist nun gekürzt, habe es mit säge gemacht ... bis mein vater kurz vorm ende runter kam: nimm doch nen rohrschneider 

^^ 

aber es hat geklappt, danke leute


----------



## Benh00re (19. April 2007)

bravo ... sollen wir dir jetz noch erklären wie man mit messer und gabel isst ?


----------



## padde-rockt (19. April 2007)

dass du ein ********* bist habe ich wohl auch schon mitbekommen! 

man junge ist doch oke ... wenn es dich nervt schreib keinen müll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (19. April 2007)

Stehen die Sterne für *********?


----------



## padde-rockt (19. April 2007)

in die sterne darf man sich was reindenken


----------



## Slim_Shady (19. April 2007)

@SahnebrotRider
Bist du irgendwie Straight Edge oder so?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. April 2007)

Irgendwie... oder so... warum?


----------



## derdani (20. April 2007)

straight edge oder so? du bisschen doof oder so?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. April 2007)

Wer? Ich!? Hey! 
Oder so.


----------



## Funghi (20. April 2007)

tz, spammer


----------



## Son (20. April 2007)

geht mal lieber einen saufen


----------



## derdani (22. April 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Wer? Ich!? Hey!
> Oder so.



schau dir mal meinen avatar an. werd ich dich gemeint haben?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. April 2007)

Ach was! Ich weiß bescheid. Aber um nicht negativ aufzufallen, sollten wir jetzt unsere Lenkerbreiten vergleichen. Du weißt schon.
Oi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

